# Peas and Prosciutto-tnt



## kadesma (Jun 2, 2009)

How do you feel about peas? My kids use to whine and moan anytime I fixed them Now I have to make 3 boxes of frozen baby peas when we have them.
I just melt about 6 Tab. butter in a skillet add, about 4 Tab.of finely chopped shallot, and 6-7 slices of diced prosciutto and cook til the shallots are tender. I then add 3 cloves minced or crushed garlic, 1/2 c. white wine 2-3 boxes of peas, salt and pepper to taste.Even the grand kids enjoy this one.
kadesma


----------



## ChefJune (Jun 2, 2009)

sounds delicious, Kades.  I love peas, either fresh or the frozen baby peas, but _never_ canned.


----------



## kadesma (Jun 2, 2009)

ChefJune said:


> sounds delicious, Kades.  I love peas, either fresh or the frozen baby peas, but _never_ canned.


I love peas too and do not like them from a  can. This is my favorite way to make them for my family, I can eat them right out of the bag or box like popcorn
kades


----------



## licia (Jun 2, 2009)

We all enjoy frozen peas and not canned also. One of my favorite dishes is an alfredo type sauce using sour cream, butter, parmesan cheese, putting all this on fresh cooked pasta then pouring a box of baby peas on and stir. It isn't a diet dish, but I could eat it til I'm stuffed.


----------



## kadesma (Jun 2, 2009)

licia said:


> We all enjoy frozen peas and not canned also. One of my favorite dishes is an alfredo type sauce using sour cream, butter, parmesan cheese, putting all this on fresh cooked pasta then pouring a box of baby peas on and stir. It isn't a diet dish, but I could eat it til I'm stuffed.


licia,
that sounds so good...Will try it very soon. Thanks for the idea.
kades


----------



## Loprraine (Jun 3, 2009)

> How do you feel about peas?


 
I love them, even canned.  Thanks for the recipe.


----------



## kadesma (Jun 3, 2009)

Loprraine said:


> I love them, even canned.  Thanks for the recipe.


You're welcome. Hope you get a chance to try them
kades


----------



## luvs (Jun 3, 2009)

thanks, kades! i, too, love to eat veggies out of the pack, frozen!


----------



## kadesma (Jun 3, 2009)

luvs said:


> thanks, kades! i, too, love to eat veggies out of the pack, frozen!


They are great that way and since no-one else likes them I only have one to fight off
kades


----------



## ChefJune (Jun 3, 2009)

Peas and prosciutto are the embellishments for one of my all-time favorite pasta recipes, Paglia e Fieno (Straw and Hay).

FYI: it's green and white tagliatelle together in the dish and the topping is the peas and tiny chunks of prosciutto in the lightest of light white sauces.  Oh my, I think I need some soon.


----------



## kadesma (Jun 3, 2009)

ChefJune said:


> Peas and prosciutto are the embellishments for one of my all-time favorite pasta recipes, Paglia e Fieno (Straw and Hay).
> 
> FYI: it's green and white tagliatelle together in the dish and the topping is the peas and tiny chunks of prosciutto in the lightest of light white sauces.  Oh my, I think I need some soon.


emmm, my mouth is watering,,


kades


----------



## TheNoodleIncident (Jun 3, 2009)

sounds really good

add enough butter/ham/bacon/cheese/cream/etc and people will eat just about anything


----------



## letscook (Jun 4, 2009)

i make these with shallots, lil garlic, s&p and bacon
cut bacon up and saute it til limp add shallots & garlic till soften then add peas.


----------



## kadesma (Jun 4, 2009)

letscook said:


> i make these with shallots, lil garlic, s&p and bacon
> cut bacon up and saute it til limp add shallots & garlic till soften then add peas.


How nice except for the bacon in yours our recipes are alike..Great minds
Thanks for sharing.

kadesma


----------

